# re-leveling house



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

could anyone give me any tips on releving a house that has sloaped... the cracks in the basement wall have been patched and the walls held with angle iron and piles poured under the wall that cracked..

i adjusted the teleposts in the basement so that the main beam is level again...


the house is 1080 sqft bunaglo, the house sloaps to the back right corner.. 

i was thinking i could just lift it up with some jacks and shim the floor joices in the foundation wall with some treated plywood strips


thanks


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

How much of a slope?

Is it your home?

How old is it?

Where's the kitchen and baths from the lift?

Got any pics?

Bob


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mas,

To add to Bob’s list,
How high do you have to lift it to level it?
Is it out of level on one end ? or dip in middle? or to one corner? 
Is this your house or a paying job?
How old is the house and what type of framing is it?
What condition is the sill and flooring system?
Is the flooring flat or buckled?
Has there been any changes to the original structural part of the house?
Why do you want to level it?
What has happened to the structure? 
Has the roof line moved?
Doors and windows are square and plumb?
Is the siding or trim work crooked or buckled?
Is the sheet rock or plaster and trim work cracked or moved?
Has this been recently repaired?
How long ago did the movement happen?
Has the house been remodeled after the movement?
How long ago was the foundation repaired?
Is there any sign of movement in the repair?
What type of foundation is it?
What are the soil conditions?
What is your weather like?

This is a verbal snapshot of the situation,

Nick


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

Its a revenue property that i have owned for a few years, the foundation was fixed about 2 years ago... i let the house settle and now the main beam has straighten its self back out...

the flooring is hardwood floors that are in decent condition.. the house is from 1960 and is modern style framing.. I live in central canada above north dakota so the climate is super cold.. but i wont start lifting till summer time


the sloap is in the far back corner its about a half inch drop from the kitchen.. the far back corner has nothing there besides a closet.. the bathroom is on the opposite side of the house

you cant notice the sloap really with furnature in the house but i want to sell it now and make the house look good and get my top value

since i purchased the house the market in this area has quadropled so i want to make the house look the best it can look

thanks


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Mas,

If everything in the house is okay and there is only a 1/2" slope across a room thats 12' or more long and the walls aren't cracked. The floors lay flat. The trim isn't buckled. the windows and doors open and close. A house inspector looking at the underside framing doesn't see anything that is not normal. The repair looks like someone knew what they were doing did it. In a house that was built in the 1960's. 

Paint, put new anything in, reshingle the roof or something don't go lifting the corner of the house for a half inch. If that is what it really is. Most people cannot perceive a 1/2" in 12'.

There are many houses today being built that are 1/2" out before they are finished decking the first floor.

Nick


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mas, you live in Winnipeg don't you?


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

theworx said:


> Mas, you live in Winnipeg don't you?



I do


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

mas said:


> I do


I knew it, and probably in charleswood or river heights?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mas, I've lived in Wpg my whole life and what a coincidence, I was a partner in a foundation repair/piling company for many years (a while back). Horstman piling contractors. So I know exactly what you are dealing with. Plus I know what the market in housing is like right now. In my opinion, the fact that you have stopped the settling of the foundation (by underpinning) and that you have properly reinforced the foundation walls should be all you need to do. I'm saying this in response to your comment that the slope is barely noticeable. Because you've taken measures to prevent further settling I think is already a great selling feature. Put the house on the market (people are buying little pieces of crap now for more than the asking price). Houses that are almost falling down are selling for 50-60,000. If you don't get any bites then consider a joist level. And if so, contact me on this forum. I've levelled many and we could probably do it over a long weekend.. Also, patching some cracks on your walls and a fresh coat of paint goes a long way!!!!!


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Mas, did I scare you away? You haven't replied to your original post. I'm only offering advice from someone who knows your situation and area. I was really happy to see someone else posting from Winnipeg. I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

nope not scared away.. just waiting for the tenant to figure out if he is leaving this month or not, he now says he wants to rent for an additional 2 months so i will have to wait on this project..


----------



## acme const. (Mar 26, 2006)

s and steel shims


----------



## mas (Mar 7, 2006)

theworx said:


> Mas, did I scare you away? You haven't replied to your original post. I'm only offering advice from someone who knows your situation and area. I was really happy to see someone else posting from Winnipeg. I thought I was the only one!!


sorry for dreging up an old thread.. just wondering if you got my pm?


----------



## poppa (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking for information on an old Horstman Contracting job. Could theworx contact me at [email protected]


----------

